# Beginner's sampler library for cinematic sound



## onmadegringo (Sep 12, 2019)

im trying to find the BEST] sampler for cinematic library. they had this BOOM sound in they're score and it was amazing (BREATH-TAKING). It had really low deeps and not so many highs. i think it was string instruments (cello or something?) 

So my question what libraries fo you recommend for beginners. I learned thanks to this forum that spiccato strings work very well on the whole rhythm section. long notes is Omnisphere or Serum okay? thanks so ,much in advance


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2019)

Uhmmm. Someone wanna take this?

Edit: So, first question. When you say 'Cinematic Library', do you mean 'Orchestral Library'? Because Serum and Omnisphere aren't Orchestral Libraries.


----------



## onmadegringo (Sep 12, 2019)

but they do contain string sounds?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 12, 2019)

Serum is a Wavetable Synthesizer. It's brilliant, but not at all orchestral, nor a sampler. So no, no true string sounds.

Omnisphere is a *lot* of things, but I've never heard of it being orchestrally focused. No idea if it has true string sounds.

Also, you're not looking for a 'Sampler' (Kontakt, UVI workstation and PLAY are samplers) but a 'Sample Library'.

Anyway, there are *so* many choices. What is your budget and do you have examples of the kind of music you'd like to make?

EDIT: When someone says BOOM, I think Metropolis Ark or Jaeger. Look those up on youtube . I think they need Kontakt Full though. Don't know.


----------



## I like music (Sep 12, 2019)

My very first thought it usually to say "Go to the Composer Cloud, use absolutely everything on there for 3-4 months intensively. You'll come to find out a lot about sample libraries, and yourself, the kind of music you really like doing, workflows you like, and from there you'll have enough knowledge to be able to dig further, without having to piss money away on the wrong things from the start."

Depends on how much experience you have, but based on the question you asked I'm assuming not a ton of it. So first thing is to get that experience relatively cheap, and for that I'd say EW Composer Cloud.


----------



## I like music (Sep 12, 2019)

But what @Shiirai said is probably even more important. Can you give us examples of the kind of thing you're looking to do? There's actually a chance that EW Composer cloud is *not* right (contradicting my previous post almost immediately). Let us know, I'm sure someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Terry Jones (Sep 12, 2019)

For what it's worth a hell of a lot of people start off with simply Kontakt and the 50GB (I think, it's been ages since I bought my original version) of library content that comes with. It will also open the doors for you to a load of other libraries (paid and free) that require the full version of Kontakt.

The suggestion above for an EastWest Composer Cloud subscription is also a solid one, it wasn't available when I first started out so I ended up buying their original Complete Composers Collection on HDD instead.


----------



## Geomir (Sep 13, 2019)

Right now Spitfire's Albion One sells for $270 instead of the normal $450. It is compatible with the Free Kontakt Player, and contains all of the following:

Organic Sounds: Strings, Woodwinds, Brass, Full Ensembles, Orchestral Percussion

Hybrid sounds: Warped loops, synths, pads, etc...

Maybe this could be a nice start for you, covering most of your needs in one big package?


----------



## tomwolfe (Sep 13, 2019)

EW Composer Cloud is a great option if you're looking for a wide range of sounds, and spreading cost (monthly sub rather than one off cost). If you're wanting quality and playability, though, then in my opinion Spitfire Albion One definitely has the edge! 

You mention deep string instruments - might be worth looking at Spitfire Albion III as well - incredible bass and cello sounds!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 13, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> EDIT: When someone says BOOM, I think Metropolis Ark or Jaeger. Look those up on youtube . I think they need Kontakt Full though. Don't know.


arks dont require full, not sure about jaeger

I recommend getting EW composer cloud and learning the ropes with that though.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 14, 2019)

If you want to move down a notch in $$, then Audio Imperia Nucleus, Sonuscore The Orchestra and Cinesamples Cinesympony. Of course, getting something like Albion ONE on sale is always a possibility. I only speak of what I've read/listened to, not used (except for Nucleus).


----------



## ptram (Sep 14, 2019)

I don't have it, but it is on offer and does sound really well:





__





Cinesamples - CineSymphony LITE | Symphonic Orchestra | Orchestral VST






cinesamples.com





Paolo


----------

